# Honey has milk!!!!!



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

i have just noticed that Honey has started to produce Milk she isnt due untill the 6th September, is this normal? she is only 52 days pregnant.
how many days prior to birth does milk usually appear?
she hasnt started nesting yet.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Hmm.... I never heard of females making milk early, If the puppies are born earlier than 59 days then they wont make it. My Chihuahuas give birth between 60-61 days of pregnancy. I wouldnt get worried till you notice a clear mucous discharge from her vulva, and or starts nesting or crying. The rectal temperature will drop below 37.8°C (100°F) usually an hour or two before whelping begins. So I would check her temperature before getting worried.


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

*Don't worry too much, Honey!*

When our dog Moloko had her puppies, we could squeeze her nipple and get milk about a month or a month and a half into the pregnancy. It wasn't until 2 weeks before they were born that she actually started to develop what my BF referred to as "jugs". :laughing8: LOL. 

I think Honey will be alright. 

Let me know how she's coming along.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Call your vet. Have you taken her into to determine her exact due date and how far along she is?


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

Stephy said:


> Call your vet. Have you taken her into to determine her exact due date and how far along she is?


i have spoken to the vet. Honey is due on the 6th of september so only has about 10 days left. she has started nesting and is still eating so i dont this i or honey has anything to worry about my vets is only 2 minutes away so if needed i will be there.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

LittleDogsRock said:


> When our dog Moloko had her puppies, we could squeeze her nipple and get milk about a month or a month and a half into the pregnancy. It wasn't until 2 weeks before they were born that she actually started to develop what my BF referred to as "jugs". :laughing8: LOL.
> 
> I think Honey will be alright.
> 
> Let me know how she's coming along.


thank you Breenna Wilhelmi, i spoke to my mother in law last night who has delivered many litters and said this usally happen within 24 hours of the bitch having her pups which worried me a little hence the post, it pleased me to read your post regarding Moloko past expirience. thank you once again


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I have had them get milk a while before actually giving birth - also I know of a few chi's being born 10 days early and still surviving. 

Just stay calm!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i have three girls due right now and all of them have had milk for over two weeks. so i wouldnt worry. and as far as i know 57 days the earliest they can be born and survive. but i think she should be fine. just keep an eye on her. the nesting is a little more concerning. they dont usually nest until they are about to give birth. but maybe she is just trying to get comfy. if she is digging with a frinzey and panting i wouldnt worry to much. also the clear discharge can be seen for a couple of weeks before the due date also. this is normal. you may see an increased amount in the discharge but it is normal to see that for a couple of weeks before. and like mentioned before keep a watch on her temp. anything below 100 then they usually have around 24hrs before they give birth. but alot of people say it is 99.0 or under and they have around 12 hrs before.
i hope this helps.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

melonypersians said:


> i have three girls due right now and all of them have had milk for over two weeks. so i wouldnt worry. and as far as i know 57 days the earliest they can be born and survive. but i think she should be fine. just keep an eye on her. the nesting is a little more concerning. they dont usually nest until they are about to give birth. but maybe she is just trying to get comfy. if she is digging with a frinzey and panting i wouldnt worry to much. also the clear discharge can be seen for a couple of weeks before the due date also. this is normal. you may see an increased amount in the discharge but it is normal to see that for a couple of weeks before. and like mentioned before keep a watch on her temp. anything below 100 then they usually have around 24hrs before they give birth. but alot of people say it is 99.0 or under and they have around 12 hrs before.
> i hope this helps.


thank you for your advise this is our first litter only 8 days till due date its gone so quick... ive stopped worring now


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Chopper was about a week early and he made it, he only weighed 1.5 ounces. If I remember correctly from when I was a kid our brittany used to get her milk about a week before he pups came. So don't get discouraged that just because they come early they aren't going to survive. My little man is proof that tiny ones can be extreme fighters for life.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

ahh bless he is a cutie

thank you i feel much better with all the comments ive had.

Just really excited now


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

You are very welcome...I hope to see pictures as soon as possible. That would be wonderful for yout to share. =)


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

your welcome. i hope this has helped. i know i get worried even though ive done this before. but its easier to give addvice than to take it and use it. lol. i know i always worry but im a worrier. lol
good luck and i cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

no puppies as yet 4 days to go shes 58 days 2day they are really active in her little belly they keep making her jump LOL (shes always been a bit nervey) i will post pictures when they arrive.....


----------

